# Using nDPI to block torrent?



## GIANT_CRAB (Nov 7, 2015)

Hey folks, does anyone know how to use nDPI to effectively block non-encrypted torrents?


Duckduckgo and Google gave me no useful results. Their user guide is pretty much useless.


Any help would be appreciated! Thank you.


----------

